# Sharing NKI files?



## robgb (Dec 16, 2018)

Is sharing an NKI file without the samples considered a EULA violation? I've made some changes to an instrument and would like to share just the nki, but don't want to do anything that violates NI's terms.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 16, 2018)

It will probably be in violation of the developer's EULA (not necessarily NI, unless they are the developer of the particular library). If the NKI doesn't use any custom scripting or graphics then it's probably not a violation since there is nothing preventing anyone from creating exactly the same NKI from scratch.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 16, 2018)

Can you play it without the samples? If not, it would be limited to those who own the product I would think?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 16, 2018)

robgb said:


> Is sharing an NKI file without the samples considered a EULA violation? I've made some changes to an instrument and would like to share just the nki, but don't want to do anything that violates NI's terms.



I'd ask the dev, but I doubt they'll say yes.


----------



## robgb (Dec 16, 2018)

d.healey said:


> It will probably be in violation of the developer's EULA (not necessarily NI, unless they are the developer of the particular library). If the NKI doesn't use any custom scripting or graphics then it's probably not a violation since there is nothing preventing anyone from creating exactly the same NKI from scratch.


They have plenty of custom scripting, but it's locked. I added some eq filtering, and a surround insert on one of the groups to make the articulation sound (spatially) like it's actually part of the same instrument, and the person I want to send the file to isn't comfortable making the changes himself. He owns the same library.


----------



## Tod (Dec 16, 2018)

robgb said:


> They have plenty of custom scripting, but it's locked. I added some eq filtering, and a surround insert on one of the groups to make the articulation sound (spatially) like it's actually part of the same instrument, and the person I want to send the file to isn't comfortable making the changes himself. He owns the same library.



I don't think there would be a problem with that. Who's getting hurt?


----------



## d.healey (Dec 16, 2018)

robgb said:


> They have plenty of custom scripting, but it's locked. I added some eq filtering, and a surround insert on one of the groups to make the articulation sound (spatially) like it's actually part of the same instrument, and the person I want to send the file to isn't comfortable making the changes himself. He owns the same library.


Locked how? If you can access Kontakt's edit view or the resource container then the script is accessible.


----------



## P.N. (Dec 16, 2018)

It's a slightly different situation, but i think something like this would not be illegal:

- Both you and the 2nd person own the library;
- You don't share the offcial nki, but you do share a nki that you created - your script, your images;
- That custom nki uses the library's samples.


----------



## robgb (Dec 16, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Locked how? If you can access Kontakt's edit view or the resource container then the script is accessible.


It's password protected. I know there are ways around it, but I'm not devious enough to figure it out.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 16, 2018)

robgb said:


> It's password protected. I know there are ways around it, but I'm not devious enough to figure it out.


Anyone who opens the instrument in a cracked version of Kontakt will be able to see the script without entering the password. 

But I don't even think you'd need to be able to access the script to be infringing the copyright, you'd just have to transfer a copy. The only way to know if you're allowed to do this is by asking the developer.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 16, 2018)

robgb said:


> I added some eq filtering, and a surround insert on one of the groups to make the articulation sound (spatially) like it's actually part of the same instrument, and the person I want to send the file to isn't comfortable making the changes himself. He owns the same library.


If you both already own the library, I can't imagine anyone objecting to that.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> If you both already own the library, I can't imagine anyone objecting to that.



This.


----------



## Fredeke (Dec 17, 2018)

Probably only the author (or more generally, the copyright holder) can answer this.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 17, 2018)

Think of an .nki file as if it were a Word document. You can share your _original_ Word documents with whomever you want, but you cannot share them if they contain copyrighted material, or a mix of original and copyrighted material. So the question is: if you alter an existing .nki file and save it as a new file, will the new file contain any copyrighted content which would legally prohibit its distribution?

Chances are no developer will care, but to be safe, I would not distribute any .nki files for any developer's libraries without first obtaining their permission.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 17, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> If you both already own the library, I can't imagine anyone objecting to that.


Yeah, I mean who would be against sharing ideas and collaborating in such a way? As long as you're not selling it to them.....


----------

